# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  جدید ترین رتبه بندی تمامی دانشگاهای معتبر ایران

## mr.it

*اینم  جدید ترین لیست رنکینگ دانشگاهای ایران*



University 


Location 

 1  University of Applied Science and Technology
*Tehran*

 2  University of Tehran
*Tehran ...*

 3  Ferdowsi University of Mashhad
*Mashhad*

 4  Tehran University of Medical Sciences
*Tehran ...*

 5  Tarbiat Modares University
*Tehran ...*

 6  Mashhad University of Medical Sciences
*Mashhad*

 7  Shiraz University
*Shiraz*

 8  Shahid Beheshti University
*Tehran*

 9  Shiraz University of Medical Sciences
*Shiraz*

 10  Amirkabir University of Technology
*Tehran*

 11  Sharif University of Technology
*Tehran ...*

 12  Iran University of Science and Technology
*Tehran ...*

 13  Isfahan University of Medical Sciences
*Isfahan*

 14  University of Isfahan
*Isfahan ...*

 15  Isfahan University of Technology
*Isfahan*

 16  University of Tabriz
*Tabriz*

 17  Shahid Beheshti University of Medical Sciences
*Tehran*

 18  Islamic Azad University, Science and Research Branch
*Tehran*

 19  K. N. Toosi University of Technology
*Tehran*

 20  Islamic Azad University of Mashhad
*Mashhad*

 21  Allameh Tabatabai University
*Tehran*

 22  Tabriz University of Medical Sciences
*Tabriz*

 23  Semnan University
*Semnan ...*

 24  Islamic Azad University Central Tehran Branch
*Tehran*

 25  The University of Guilan
*Rasht*

 26  Bu-Ali Sina University
*Hamedan*

 27  Zanjan University
*Zanjan*

 28  University of Kashan
*Kashan*

 29  Shahid Sadoughi University of Medical Sciences and Health Services
*Yazd*

 30  Islamic Azad University Khorasgan Branch
*Isfahan ...*

 31  Islamic Azad University, Tabriz
*Tabriz*

 32  Zanjan University of Medical Sciences
*Zanjan*

 33  Alzahra University
*Tehran*

 34  University of Sistan and Baluchestan
*Zahedan ...*

 35  Islamic Azad University, South Tehran
*Tehran*

 36  Imam Sadiq University
*Tehran*

 37  Islamic Azad University, Karaj Branch
*Karaj*

 38  Shahid Bahonar University of Kerman
*Kerman ...*

 39  Urmia University
*Urmia*

 40  Kermanshah University of Medical Sciences
*Kermanshah*

 41  Imam Khomeini International University
*Qazvin*

 42  University of Birjand
*Birjand ...*

 43  University of Mazandaran
*Babolsar*

 44  Shahed University
*Tehran*

 45  Arak University
*Arak*

 46  Islamic Azad University, Najafabad
*Najafabad*

 47  Razi University
*Kermanshah*

 48  Bushehr University of Medical Sciences
*Bushehr*

 49  Shahrekord University
*Shahrekord*

 50  Gorgan University of Agricultural Sciences and Natural Resources
*Gorgan*

 51  Sahand University of Technology
*Sahand Town ...*

 52  Institute for Research in Fundamental Sciences
*Tehran*

 53  Islamic Azad University, Qazvin
*Qazvin*

 54  Hormozgan University of Medical Sciences
*Bandar-Abbas*

 55  Kerman Medical University
*Kerman*

 56  Petroleum University of Technology
*Tehran ...*

 57  Islamic Azad University, Kermanshah
*Kermanshah*

 58  Al Mustafa International University
*Qom*

 59  Ahvaz Jundishapur University of Medical Sciences
*Ahvaz*

 60  Mohaghegh Ardabili University
*Ardabil*

 61  Gilan University of Medical Sciences
*Rasht*

 62  Mofid University
*Qom*

 63  Kashan University of Medical Sciences
*Kashan*

 64  University of Kurdistan
*Sanandaj*

 65  Yazd University
*Yazd ...*

 66  Islamic Azad University, Shahr Rey
*Shahr-e-Ray*

 67  Arak University of Medical Sciences
*Arak*

 68  University of Social Welfare and Rehabilitation Sciences
*Tehran*

 69  Persian Gulf University
*Bushehr*

 70  Malek-Ashtar University of Technology
*Isfahan*

 71  Shahid Chamran University of Ahvaz
*Ahvaz*

 72  Urmia University of Medical Sciences
*Urmia*

 73  University of Art
*Tehran*

 74  Sabzevar School of Medical Sciences
*Sabzevar*

 75  University of Zabol
*Zabol*

 76  Institute for Advanced Studies in Basic Sciences
*Zanjan*

 77  Babol Noshirvani University of Technology
*Babol*

 78  Shahrood University of Technology
*Shahrood*

 79  Mazandaran University of Medical Sciences
*Sari*

 80  Islamic Azad University, Marvdasht
*Marvdasht*

 81  Hamadan University of Medical Sciences
*Hamedan*

 82  Qazvin University of Medical Sciences
*Qazvin*

 83  Shahid Madani University of Azarbaijan
*Tabriz*

 84  Ardabil University of Medical Sciences
*Ardabil*

 85  Golestan University of Medical Sciences
*Gorgan*

 86  Islamic Azad University of Arak
*Arak*

 87  Birjand University of Medical Sciences
*Birjand*

 88  Baqiyatallah Medical Sciences University
*Tehran*

 89  ValiAsr University of Rafsanjan
*Rafsanjan*

 90  Islamic Azad University, Kerman
*Kerman*

 91  Golestan University
*Gorgan*

 92  University of Quran and Hadith
*Rey*

 93  Islamic Azad University, Sabzevar
*Sabzevar*

 94  Lorestan University of Medical Sciences
*Khorramabad*

 95  Imam Reza University
*Mashhad ...*

 96  Islamic Azad University, Ahar
*Ahar*

 97  University of Qom
*Qom*

 98  Shahid Rajaee Teacher Training University
*Tehran*

 99  Kharazmi University
*Tehran ...*

 100  Power and Water University of Technology
*Tehran*

 101  Kurdistan University of Medical Sciences
*Sanandaj*

 102  Islamic Azad University, Yazd
*Yazd*

 103  Islamic Azad University, Shabestar
*Shabestar*

 104  Islamic Azad University, Tehran Medical
*Tehran*

 105  Islamic Azad University, Saveh
*Saveh*

 106  Islamic Azad University, Rasht
*Rasht*

 107  Islamic Azad University of Roudehen
*Roodehen*

 108  Islamic Azad University, Neyshabur
*Neyshabur*

 109  Islamic Azad University, Shoushtar
*Shushtar*

 110  Islamic Azad University, North Tehran
*Tehran*

 111  Islamic Azad University, Hamedan
*Hamedan*

 112  Islamic Azad University, Sanandaj Branch
*Sanandaj*

 113  Qom University of Medical Sciences
*Qom*

 114  Islamic Azad University, Eslamshahr
*Islamshahr*

 115  Babol University of Medical Sciences
*Babol*

 116  Zahedan University of Medical Sciences
*Zahedan*

 117  Islamic Azad University, Quchan
*Quchan*

 118  Yasuj University of Medical Sciences
*Yasuj*

 119  Lorestan University
*Khorramabad*

 120  Imam Hossein University
*Tehran*

 121  Tabriz Islamic Art University
*Tabriz*

 122  Shahrekord University of Medical Sciences
*Shahrekord*

 123  Medical University of Ilam
*Ilam*

 124  Islamic Azad University, Yasuj
*Yasuj*

 125  Islamic Azad University, Varamin
*Varamin*

 126  Hakim Sabzevari University
*Sabzevar*

 127  Fasa University of Medical Sciences
*Fasa*

 128  Islamic Azad University, Garmsar
*Garmsar*

 129  Yasuj University
*Yasuj*

 130  Islamic Azad University, Arsanjan
*Arsanjan*

 131  Islamic Azad University of Urmia
*Urmia*

 132  Rafsanjan University of Medical Sciences
*Rafsanjan*

 133  Gonabad University of Medical Sciences
*Gonabad*

 134  Islamic Azad University, Bonab
*Bonab*

 135  Islamic Azad University, Ayatollah Amoli
*Amol*

 136  Islamic Azad University of Jahrom
*Jahrom*

 137  Islamic Azad University of Golpayegan
*Golpayegan*

 138  Islamic Azad University of Lahijan
*Lahijan ...*

 139  Islamic Azad University, Parand
*Tehran ...*

 140  Islamic Azad University, Bandar Abbas
*Bandar-Abbas*

 141  Hormozgan University
*Bandar-Abbas*

 142  Islamic Azad University, Birjand
*Birjand*

 143  Shiraz University of Technology
*Shiraz*

 144  Islamic Azad University, Shiraz
*Shiraz*

 145  Isfahan University of Art
*Isfahan*

 146  Islamic Azad University, Naein
*Naein*

 147  Khavaran Institute of Higher Education
*Mashhad*

 148  University of Torbat-e-Heydarieh
*Torbat-e-Heydarieh*

 149  North Khorasan University of Medical Sciences
*Bojnord*

 150  Islamic Azad University, Zahedan
*Zahedan*

 151  Islamic Azad University, Borujerd
*Borujerd*

 152  Islamic Azad university, Dezful
*Dezful*

 153  Ilam University
*Ilam*

 154  Islamic Azad University, Majlesi
*Majlesi*

 155  Iran Polymer and Petrochemical Institute
*Tehran*

 156  Islamic Azad University, Shahrood
*Shahrood*

 157  Jahrom University of Medical Sciences
*Jahrom*

 158  Islamic Azad University of Bojnourd
*Bojnord*

 159  Islamic Azad University, Mahabad
*Mahabad*

 160  School of International Relations
*Tehran*

 161  Damghan University
*Damghan*

 162  Islamic Azad University, Khomeinishahr
*Khomeinishahr*

 163  University of Malayer
*Malayer*

 164  Islamic Azad University, Maragheh
*Maragheh*

 165  Islamic Azad University, Babol
*Babol*

 166  Imam Khomeini Education and Research Institute
*Qom*

 167  Islamic Azad University, Ardabil
*Ardabil*

 168  Islamic Azad University, Khomain
*Khomain*

 169  Shomal University
*Amol*

 170  Islamic Azad University, Bushehr
*Bushehr*

 171  Islamic Azad University, Sirjan
*Sirjan*

 172  Bagher Aloloum University
*Tehran*

 173  Sari University of Agricultural Sciences and Natural Resources
*Sari*

 174  Shiraz University of Applied Science and Technology
*Shiraz*

 175  Islamic Azad University, Zanjan
*Zanjan*

 176  Islamic Azad University, Mobarakeh
*Mobarakeh*

 177  Zabol University of Medical Sciences
*Zabol*

 178  Hamadan University of Technology
*Hamadan*

 179  Shahroud University of Medical Sciences
*Shahrood*

 180  Graduate University of Advanced Technology
*kerman*

 181  Islamic Azad University, Falavarjan
*Falavarjan*

 182  Islamic Azad University, Astara
*Astara*

 183  International University of Chabahar
*Chabahar*

 184  Mazandaran University of Science and Technology
*Babol*

 185  Islamic Azad University, Sepidan
*Sepidan*

 186  Islamic Azad University, Abarkouh
*Abarkuh*

 187  Islamic Azad University, Firuzabad
*Firuzabad*

 188  Semnan University of Medical Sciences
*Semnan*

 189  Islamic Azad University, Qom
*Qom*

 190  Islamic Azad University, Takestan
*Takestan*

 191  Islamic Azad University, Shirvan
*Shirvan ...*

 192  Islamic Azad university Kashmar Branch
*Kashmar*

 193  Islamic Azad University, Ashtian
*Ashtiyan*

 194  Islamic Azad University, Abadan
*Abadan*

 195  Islamic Azad University, Semnan
*Semnan*

 196  Islamic Azad University, Ferdows
*Ferdows*

 197  Islamic Azad University, Sari
*Sari*

 198  Islamic Azad University of Ilam
*Ilam*

 199  Islamic Azad University, Miyaneh
*Mianeh*

 200  Islamic Azad University, Ahvaz
*Ahvaz*

 201  Islamic Azad University, Damavand
*Damavand*

 202  Islamic Azad University, Damghan
*Damghan*

 203  Islamic Azad University, Bandar Anzali
*Bandar-e Anzali*

 204  Islamic Azad University, Azadshahr
*Azadshahr*

 205  Islamic Azad University, Darab
*Darab*

 206  Islamic Azad University, Tafresh
*Tafresh*

 207  Islamic Azad University, Shahreza
*Shahreza*

 208  Islamic Azad University, Naragh
*Naragh*

 209  Islamic Azad University, Gachsaran
*Gachsaran*

 210  Urmia University of Technology
*Urmia*

 211  Medical University of Dezful
*Dezful*

 212  Islamic Azad University, Behbahan
*Behbahan*

 213  Islamic Azad University, West Tehran
*Tehran*

 214  Islamic Azad University-Sarab Branch
*Sarab*

 215  Tafresh University
*Tafresh*

 216  Islamic Azad University, Mahshahr
*Mahshahr*

 217  Islamic Azad University, Science and Research of Fars
*Shiraz*

 218  Islamic Azad University, Ramhormoz
*Ramhormoz*

 219  Islamic Azad University, Gorgan
*Gorgan*

 220  Islamic Azad University, Kashan
*Kashan*

 221  Islamic Azad University, Estahban
*Estahban*

 222  University of Economic Sciences
*Tehran*

 223  Sheikhbahaee University
*Isfahan*

 224  Islamic Azad University, Firoozkooh
*Firoozkooh*

 225  Jundi-Shapur University of Technology
*Dezful*

 226  University of Bojnourd
*Bojnord*

 227  Islamic Azad University, Ardestan
*Ardestan*

 228  Islamic Azad University, Gonabad
*Gonabad*

 229  Islamic Azad University, Khoy
*Khoy*

 230  Islamic Azad University, Masjed Soleyman
*Masjid-i-Solieman*

 231  Islamic Azad University, Eghlid
*Eghlid*

 232  Islamic Azad University, Larestan
*Lar*

 233  Islamic Azad University, Abhar
*Abhar*

 234  Khorramshahr Marine Science and Technology University
*Khorramshahr*

 235  Islamic Azad University, Parsabad Moghan
*Parsabad*

 236  Islamic Azad University of Fasa
*Fasa*

 237  Islamic Azad University, Andimeshk
*Andimeshk*

 238  Islamic Azad University, Kazeroon
*Kazeroon*

 239  Islamic Azad University, Qaemshahr
*Ghaemshahr*

 240  Islamic Azad University, Maybod
*Maybod*

 241  Islamic Azad University, Omidiyeh
*Omidiyeh*

 242  Islamic Azad University, Buin-Zahra
*Buin-Zahra*

 243  Islamic Azad University, Ashkezar
*Ashkezar*

 244  Iran University of Industries and Mines
*Tehran*

 245  Islamic Azad University, Tonekabon
*Tonekabon ...*

 246  Ayatolah Borujerdei University
*Borujerd*

 247  Islamic Azad University, Nur
*Noor*

 248  Islamic Azad University of Abadeh
*Abadeh*

 249  Islamic Azad University, Bandar Gaz
*Bandar Gaz*

 250  Islamic Azad University, Zarand
*Zarand*

 251  Islamic Azad University, Mahdishahr
*Mahdishahr*

 252  Golpayegan University of Technology
*Golpayegan*

 253  Islamic Azad University, Aligudarz
*Aligoodarz*

 254  Islamic Azad University, Dehaghan
*Dehaghan*

 255  Islamic Azad University, Anar
*Anar*

 256  Islamic Azad University, Baft
*Baft*

 257  Islamic Azad University, East Tehran
*Tehran*

 258  Islamic Azad University, Izeh
*Izeh*

 259  Islamic Azad University, Ajabshir
*Ajabshir*

 260  Islamic Azad University, Esfarayen
*Esfarayen*

 261  Islamic Azad University, ShahreQods
*Tehran*

 262  Islamic Azad University, Osku
*Osku*

 263  Islamic Azad University, Dehloran
*Dehloran*

 264  Jami Institute of Technology
*Najafabad ...*

 265  University of Science and Arts
*Yazd*

 266  Islamic Azad University, Tuyserkan
*Tuyserkan*

 267  Islamic Azad University, Behshahr
*Behshahr*

 268  Islamic Azad University, Ardakan
*Ardakan*

 269  Islamic Azad University, Hidaj
*Hidaj*

 270  University of Agriculture and Natural Resources Ramin
*Mollasani*

 271  Islamic Azad University, Region One
*Shiraz*

 272  Iran Informatic Institute
*Tehran*

 273  Islamic Azad University of Medical Sciences, Qeshm
*Qeshm*







تشکر فراموش نشه :Yahoo (10):

----------


## moho

ممنون از استارتر ...

اما لازم دیدم که یه تذکر بدم ؛ این رتبه بندی به هیچ عنوان به درد انتخاب رشته نمی خوره چون عوامل خیلی زیادی توش دخیله ...

موفق باشید ...

----------


## Mr Sky

هههههههه. ..بعضی از شهر ها دانشگاه آزاد ش از دولتیش بهتره

----------


## emprator227

علوم پزشکی مشهد از شهید بهشتی بالا تره!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Amin ZD

آنا | شکست سوئد و آمریکا از تیم روبوکاپ واحدهای قزوین و یزد دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی
بعد این شده رتبه 53  :Yahoo (21): 
باور کنین در حق دانشگاهای ایران تو رده بندیای جهانی نامردی میشه

----------

